# tertis pros



## daniel0731ex (Jan 29, 2009)

do you think that he is good?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

ahah I've seen this before. I like the end


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 29, 2009)

When I first watched it I thought he was actually going to be good, thought the first part was invisible tetris. Though it was going at terribly slow speeds anyway, and the laughing gave it away. It was pretty entertaining anyway, even though it was nothing like modern tetris. Needs more preview pieces, hold, and hard drop.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 29, 2009)

In this context: Do those incredible Tetris players just practice a lot or do they also have special methods, memorize patterns or anything like that?


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2009)

well, there are techniques like T-spins & S-stacking amongst others, and there are various rules that you can establish in terms of where to stack pieces. mainly its just logic+set responses. kind of like cubing...
amazing reactions helps.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

Tetris players are just like us. Only with less memorization. I think there are 4x ways of making 3x4 blocks using 3 tetriminoes that really good players use. A good community helps too.


----------



## dChan (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I did some research before and apparently there are a bunch of methods and little rules you need to follow like keeping it so that you have a space for a line teriminoe on the right side only because they apparently spawn closer to the right and such things as that.It's actually fairly interesting and Tetris is something I've always wshed I was good at(my dad makes me look like an idiot all the time in Tetris).


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd also like to improve my tetris a bit. Is there a site with some hints/tutorials anyone could recommend?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.rrrrthats5rs.com/games/stacked-odds/

how far can you get?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 29, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> In this context: Do those incredible Tetris players just practice a lot or do they also have special methods, memorize patterns or anything like that?



I don't know any special methods, I just use look ahead, just like cubing. Be looking ahead for your next piece (not looking at where you should be placing your current piece).


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol, reminds me of Facebook tetris.

Lofty has pretty high scores on it.


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2009)

whooo facebook tetris!

ive 864,000 on the original fb tetris, and about 1:15 on sprint and 18k on ultra, which arent great compared to the original score, but back then was before all these silly events and before i discovered cubing...

i think lofty has beaten marathon, with like a 700k score? im not sure.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 29, 2009)

I've beaten marathon on facebook with (680K?).


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyone's stuck in the 680ks


----------



## Lofty (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha.
We already have a thread talking about FB tetris 
But i have a 1:05 on Sprint, 21k in 2 minutes and 704K on marathon. I quit tetris tho. I would rather focus on cubing, school, and Jesus then play tetris.
I'm no good at tetris tho. Just go look on youtube and see people get like 40s on sprint.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> well, there are techniques like T-spins & S-stacking amongst others, and there are various rules that you can establish in terms of where to stack pieces. mainly its just logic+set responses. kind of like cubing...
> amazing reactions helps.



True, tetris is a lot like cubing...there is even look ahead


----------



## Pedro (Jan 30, 2009)

what does "sprint" mean?


----------



## Lofty (Jan 30, 2009)

Sprint is a variant of tetris where it times how long it takes you to get 40 lines cleared.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Everyone's stuck in the 680ks



yeah appearantly its hard to get past that because of the 15 level limit -_-

off topic: can anyone here beat my 0:57 sprint?


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 700k (700700) on facebook tetris... and my sprint time is like 1:27. It's not the level limit that makes it hard to get past 680k, I think it's just how you get your points. I get 680k almost every time for some reason... you just need a lot of tspins and combos to get a good score. 

But still for some reason whether you get singles and doubles or almost all tetrises throughout your game (well at least mine) you still end up at 680k. Must have to do with tspins.

And I'm sure learning to ST stack in tetris is far more complicated than learning to speedcube. It requires insane planning of pieces, plus you have to (or should) do it with speed anyway. It can be done with 3 piece preview, but I can't even do it with 6(?) piece preview on tetris DS. I break the combo after ~3-4 tspins usually. 

I actually haven't played for a week or so... addicted to cubing.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

IMO this game is funner then tetris http://armorgames.com/play/2771/99-bricks


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 31, 2009)

If you guys haven't seen, there's tetris on Hi-games.

http://hi-games.net/tessellate/


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

hi-games tessellate > fb tetris


----------



## Pedro (Jan 31, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Sprint is a variant of tetris where it times how long it takes you to get 40 lines cleared.



oh, right
that's what I play in hi-games 



Sa967St said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone's stuck in the 680ks
> ...



I can: http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,lt,O,d/watch?u=128

but so do you: http://hi-games.net/tessellate-t,lt,O,d/watch?u=1550


----------



## Escher (Jan 31, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> hi-games tessellate > fb tetris



naaaay 

i find that the hi-games is a bit 'sticky'. i don't know how to describe it. i haven't gotten used to the timing of the game and i really just cant do it, so i'm ridiculously awful at it. i'm so used to FB i cant play any other tetris apart from my gameboy's!


----------



## Lofty (Jan 31, 2009)

Is that first place game real???


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

Escher said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > hi-games tessellate > fb tetris
> ...


you can change the preferences on tessellate though. on fb tetris everything is fixed except for the controls, but on hi-games you can change the speed and other things.





Pedro said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > off topic: can anyone here beat my 0:57 sprint?
> ...


I meant on fb, sprint is much easier on hi-games


----------



## hait2 (Feb 1, 2009)

everyone has seen this i imagine
[youtube]jwC544Z37qo&fmt=18[/youtube]

if you haven't, you probably should. minor speedup starts at 3mins in, and gets fairly fast from there. invisible part is about 5mins in


----------

